
Rails 5: New upcase_first Method - uafpl
http://glaucocustodio.com/2016/05/19/rails-5-new-upcase-first-method/
======
jsnk
Pretty cool!

In the comment for the code,

# 'what a Lovely Day'.upcase_first # => "What a Lovely Day"

How does it know that "a" should not be capitalized? Does it work with words
like "of", "the", for" etc?

